# exactly how much light is needed for anubias to grow?



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

Mine didn't start to grow grow till I had a 45 watt cfl in one of the shop reflectors. But I had steady growth from a regular t5 bulb about 20 inches from it.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

I got dozens growing like crazy in 40 gallon with two shop reflectors with 45 watt cfl's in them. So much so I put a few in my 75 with pressurized co2 with 3 HO T5's but did very poorly. So back in the low tech they went and are fine, so who knows.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm just trying to figure out if my anubias will die with natural light only.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Dunni if this helps but I've had my 16 gallon completely smothered by floaters for months with many stems going bald or die. The anubias have grown steadily and densely I might add with very little rhizomes growth in-between the leaves. Not sute if it's attributed to the nutrients in the water column or the low light conditions but this has been working great here. I have some other anubias in a high light tank that haven't grown as densely but have seen new growth over time.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Dunni if this helps but I've had my 16 gallon completely smothered by floaters for months with many stems going bald or die. The anubias have grown steadily and densely I might add with very little rhizomes growth in-between the leaves. Not sute if it's attributed to the nutrients in the water column or the low light conditions but this has been working great here. I have some other anubias in a high light tank that haven't grown as densely but have seen new growth over time.




ok thanks for your input


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

"Ambient" light is very variable. Direct sunlight can be a real problem at times. 

You can grow anubias without a light you just need to find the right place.


----------

